

Today's Conversation: What were you doing on the Internet in '98 - dreambird
http://thefastertimes.com/thedailychat/2010/04/13/what-were-you-doing-on-the-internet-in-1998/

======
byoung2
August 11, 1998 - I just took delivery of my Gateway computer with a Pentium
II 450, 256MB RAM, and 10GB hard drive. This was the computer I would take
with me to college 6 weeks later. The first data to pass through my 56k modem
was an MP3 of Eagle-Eye Cherry - Save Tonight, found in an AOL chatroom.

------
tjr
I was using KPPP on KDE to dial up an internet connection, communicating with
a graduate student in Norway for some work on Project GNU.

